# ivf portrayal on Doc Martin last night



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Interesting to see that ivf was a story in the new season of Doc Martin. Did you notice that he said the woman was 37 but could give donor eggs for a free nhs round? The story was only a hook to lead on to the chap being bisexual and confused, and there were a few other innacuracies too, but still nice to see a positive story rather than the usual Daily Wail disapproval!


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

I grew up in Cornwall and IVF is only done in Plymouth, Devon! Would be amazing for those lovely Cornish ladies only having to travel to Treliske in Truro. Not to the next County!

Was loving the waiting room lack of confidentiality too. Although that made me laugh cos some village surgeries really are like that lol!


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes - with the kind of pub that everybody looks to see who you are when you come in!  
I do like Doc Martin, it does have its moments of truth, and my partner always holds my hand while we are watching it!   He doesn't usually do this, but I think he really identifies with Doc Martin!


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Just saw you are a waiting lady too. Best of Luck Hun xxx


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

thank you! and I hope you have an easy pregnancy. x


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Pinkcat, with a fertility unit that serves the whole County they would be lucky to have it in the same year!!!!! lol. I'm guessing they don't think about the likes of us when they make these programmes


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Rah  IVF is done at Treliske in Truro but not full time as far as i'm aware, a lady i know had her tx there and had twins.


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow my friend is still having to go to Derriford, maybe its because they are paying and wait may be shorter that way......still only 1 hospital for 1 County. Although that's pretty much true for all major NHS provision in Cornwall. Good news about the twins though x


----------

